# Cyp. parviflorum v. parviflorum



## John M (May 24, 2007)

The heat today pushed these ones to open first.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 24, 2007)

I love those dark colours!


----------



## Bolero (May 24, 2007)

That looks fantastic........just stunning.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2007)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2007)

Nice clumping going on there John!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 24, 2007)

I am really starting to take some real intrest in Cypripediums.

these look awesome John :clap:


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2007)

Those are really great, John!

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2007)

Gorgeous. Maybe someday mine will look like that. How many years does it take to grow that many?


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

That's a bumper crop. Looks great:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

That's a nice bunch!


----------

